# 33-Year Old Female Teacher Has Sex with 13-Year Old Boy!



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2009)

*33-Year Old Female Teacher Has Sex with 13-Year Old Boy!*






YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2009)

I think "rape" is a silly term here.

In any case, a 33 year old, good looking DANCER!?  Yeah I am SURE that 13 year old kid is traumatized.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2009)

crazy bitch. someone should cut her tits off. what kind of mental dysfunction leads a woman to sleep with a 13 year old boy? seriously, there is noting sexy or cool even from the boys pov about what she did it's fucking sick.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> crazy bitch. someone should cut her tits off. what kind of mental dysfunction leads a woman to sleep with a 13 year old boy? seriously, *there is noting sexy or cool even from the boys pov* about what she did it's fucking sick.



Now, you dont KNOW that.  Judging from the YouTube comments, I would disagree.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 5, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> crazy bitch. someone should cut her tits off. what kind of mental dysfunction leads a woman to sleep with a 13 year old boy? seriously, there is noting sexy or cool *even from the boys pov *about what she did it's fucking sick.



Sorry, having once been a 13 year old boy, I think you're wrong on that count. 

I'm not at all condoning what she did, just sayin' that I seriously doubt the boy thought it was sick.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2009)

definitely not rape, if the boy was scared or uncomfortable he would not have gotten hard.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2009)

ALBOB said:


> Sorry, having once been a 13 year old boy, I think you're wrong on that count.
> 
> I'm not at all condoning what she did, just sayin' that I seriously doubt the boy thought it was sick.



i know. i said "that's it, there's no way you're going to public school!" 

to which my 12 year old son immediately replied " that's it, i'm going to public school." 


how can a grown woman look at a 13 year old n get romantic or sexual ideas? young girls may be flattered by the attentions of an older man and we readily see his behavior as sick even though the lolita may not. same difference.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 5, 2009)

The boy probably thinks he's a man now, but it still doesn't make it right.  I'm sure their are young girls who think all their fantasies have come true when they are victims of statutory rape, and that's what it is, rape plain and simple even if it was consensual, these children aren't dealing with the best judgement at that age, the adults involved are preying on their naivety....


----------



## maniclion (Nov 5, 2009)

Prince said:


> definitely not rape, if the boy was scared or uncomfortable he would not have gotten hard.


Even hanged men die ithyphallic deaths, no matter how terrified of the reaper they are....


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 5, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> i know. i said "that's it, there's no way you're going to public school!"
> 
> to which my 12 year old son immediately replied " that's it, i'm going to public school."




Look on the bright side, at least you now know he's "swinging his bat" for the right team.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2009)

Prince said:


> definitely not rape, if the boy was scared or uncomfortable he would not have gotten hard.



erections are involuntary n teen boys get them from breathing whether they want to or not. he prob wanted to do her but it _is_ possible to make a man erect and rape him against his will.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2009)

ALBOB said:


> Look on the bright side, at least you now know he's "swinging his bat" for the right team.



if i could lock him in an ivory tower... i wouldn't but it'd make a funnily twisted rapunzel story.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2009)

Not too many boys will turn down sex.
I have a 14 year old who I always have the misfortune of running into him masturbating.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2009)

i hope god spares me that discovery.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> i hope god spares me that discovery.



Not a good sight, he's no longer your little boy.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2009)

better that than having him still living at home being my good little boy at 40. buy locks for your doors and advocate their use.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## KelJu (Nov 5, 2009)

You women need to stop being so naive. That boy's prayers were answered. There is no such thing as a female raping a teenage boy. It doesn't exist. Our minds are wired differently than yours. I was wacking off like a spider monkey at his age just thinkign about chicks of the caliber of that woman, and so is any other sexually healthy and normal 13 year old boy.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 5, 2009)

KelJu said:


> You women need to stop being so naive. That boy's prayers were answered. There is no such thing as a female raping a teenage boy. It doesn't exist. Our minds are wired differently than yours. I was wacking off like a spider monkey at his age just thinkign about chicks of the caliber of that woman, and so is any other sexually healthy and normal 13 year old boy.



I disagree.  There's no such thing as an attractive female raping teenage boy.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 5, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> i know. i said "that's it, there's no way you're going to public school!"
> 
> to which my 12 year old son immediately replied " that's it, i'm going to public school."
> 
> ...



Good question...I have met a girl who taught high school and slept with several students including a few group sessions.  All the students knew and no one said anything to the admin.  I taught at the school for a few weeks (sub job when I couldn't find work...terrible experience BTW) and this had happened 3 yrs ago.  The admin had heard about after she left, but nothing was ever done.  I know the story is true, b/c I've met some of the guys and I'm related to this teachers best friend who was told first hand from the teacher...the students were 14-18 yrs old.

The teacher (a chick) was a very very sheltered girl growing up...kind of a late bloomer in terms of looks and wasn't very popular growing up.  I'm it didn't help she was from a strict jewish family is a WASPY area.  I've talked with the best friend about this several times and she was convinced she was "reliving" her high school days at the age of 23...banging the popular guys and actually partying with them and buying the booze.  I can't believe she never got in trouble.  effed up stuff


----------



## jmorrison (Nov 5, 2009)

At 13 I would have put it into anything that would let me.  I don't think that changed until my 20's.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 5, 2009)

Prince said:


> definitely not rape, if the boy was scared or uncomfortable he would not have gotten hard.



i don't agree with this. guys can still get hard when scared or uncomfortable. hell at that age scared and uncomfortable can get you hard. 

and its definitely rape, even if the boy wanted it. a 33 year old guy fucks a 13 year old girl and she could be wet as a fire hose, but its still rape


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 5, 2009)

KelJu said:


> You women need to stop being so naive. That boy's prayers were answered. There is no such thing as a female raping a teenage boy. It doesn't exist. Our minds are wired differently than yours. I was wacking off like a spider monkey at his age just thinkign about chicks of the caliber of that woman, and so is any other sexually healthy and normal 13 year old boy.



so true, so very true


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> erections are involuntary n teen boys get them from breathing whether they want to or not. he prob wanted to do her but it _is_ possible to make a man erect and rape him against his will.



You have been brainwashed, erections can be involuntary like breathing can be involuntary.  Sure, you could choose not to, but you'd be dead.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 5, 2009)

she could rape me if she wanted to


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2009)

Dale Mabry said:


> You have been brainwashed, erections can be involuntary like breathing can be involuntary.  Sure, you could choose not to, but you'd be dead.




i don't get this  i meant sometimes young guys get them when it's not such a good time. i just used breathing as a facetious cause.


----------



## Hoglander (Nov 5, 2009)

Teenage boners aside. She is fucking with the boys mind and emotions!! That's RAPE. She's not even married to him. 

How can you males here be so fucking retarded?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 6, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> i don't get this  i meant sometimes young guys get them when it's not such a good time. i just used breathing as a facetious cause.



I didn't even know you used breathing, i used it because it's a good analogy.  A 13 year old boy doesn't get an involuntary boner, once you have a boner there is only one thing to do with it, and at that point, you volunteer willingly.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2009)

Hoglander said:


> Teenage boners aside. She is fucking with the boys mind and emotions!! That's RAPE. She's not even married to him.
> 
> How can you males here be so fucking retarded?



Because we have testicles.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2009)

George Carlin
   Here's all you have to know about men and women: women are crazy, men are stupid. And the main reason women are crazy is that men are stupid.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 6, 2009)

Anxiety throws a boner out the 4th floor window.
If a male doesn't want to do it, they won't do keep wood. 
It is is simple as that. 
This is not rape. I bet no one has even bothered to ask the kid what he thinks. I bet he thinks he is king ding ding champion of the world.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 6, 2009)

So if a 13 year old girl gets fucked by a 33 year old man, it's ok because her pussy was wet?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2009)

Double Standard - Reason Magazine

...a controversy in New Jersey provided a shocking illustration of this bias. Pamela Diehl-Moore, a former teacher who repeatedly had sexual relations with a male student when she was 40 and he was 13, was sentenced to probation by Judge Bruce Gaeta. What drew public attention was not the light sentence but the comments made by the judge in explaining it. "It's just something between two people that clicked beyond the teacher-student relationship," Judge Gaeta said. "I really don't see the harm that was done, and certainly society doesn't need to be worried."  It's almost pointless to add that such a reaction would be unthinkable if the sexes were reversed. In 1993 in Virginia, a male teacher who had sex with three teenage female students was sentenced to 26 years in prison - while the next day, a female swimming coach who had an "affair" with an 11-year-old boy and sexual encounters with two others got 30 days.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2009)

maniclion said:


> So if a 13 year old girl gets fucked by a 33 year old man, it's ok because her pussy was wet?



Oh cmon.  I can fuck a dry pussy or a wet pussy (ive had both).

But I cant fuck either one if I cant get hard.

This would be a better analogy if the pussy actually could close up if it doesnt want to be pleasured.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 6, 2009)

you people astound me. im never more amazed than when i get on IM and see a deferring opinion to something that i feel should be a no brainer cut and dry issue.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2009)

sadly the law is not applied to both crimes equally and that failure validates the line of thinking that this is some heroic feat by the young man and not child abuse at the hands of a very disturbed woman. as i said before, someone should cut her tits off.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> you people astound me. im never more amazed than when i get on IM and see a deferring opinion to something that i feel should be a no brainer cut and dry issue.



I think we all agree that she should be charged with "statutory rape" for what she did, but that is not the point we are trying to make.


----------



## jmorrison (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't think anyone is saying that what she did was ok, or that she doesn't need to be fired/arrested.

All we are saying is that we highly doubt the kid was fighting her off, or is very disturbed mentally by the scenario.

And double standards in the law in relation to the sexes?!  NO!!  Take about 15 minutes of your day and read up on mens rights as parents.  Visitation/custody/child support/abortion, all of it.  The whole shebang is geared to put all the power in the womans hands.  All we are (in most cases) are sperm donors and a pay check.  Double standards and hypocrisy are the norm when dealing with equal rights for men.


----------



## Hoglander (Nov 6, 2009)

Males and TEEN girls want to have sex. Women want to USE sex.

Figure it fucking out. 

It might be years before he figures out how he got fucked.

Whoosh.......


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2009)

jmorrison said:


> I don't think anyone is saying that what she did was ok, or that she doesn't need to be fired/arrested.
> 
> All we are saying is that we highly doubt the kid was fighting her off, or is very disturbed mentally by the scenario.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 6, 2009)

So it's even assumed that if a 33 year old male teacher had sucked off a 13 year old boy, the boy must have been wanting it because he got a hard on?


----------



## jmorrison (Nov 6, 2009)

No, I think tossing the homosexual aspect into it would change the boys mental state a bit.  With the social stigmas attached to it and the rejection he would face afterwards from his peers, I'm sure it would mess him up a bit.

Bad comparison is bad.


----------



## Floods7 (Nov 9, 2009)

all I have to say on this subject can be quoted from the South Park epoisde that covers this exact thing... "niiiiiiiiiiice"


"shes having sex with a boy?"
-"...nice."
"But shes ugly right?"
-"not really"
"niiiiiiiicee"

"so whats the crime here?"
- "the crime here is shes not doing it with me"

"This is serious... we need to track him down... and give him his luckiest boy in america meadel right away"

This will explain it all...
YouTube - South Park 'Nice'


----------

